# Ricoh SLR - Spiegel hängt - Kosten?



## applogic (25. Mai 2003)

Hallo,
ich habe mir vor ein paar Tagen über ebay eine Ricoh KR-10 Super Spiegelreflexkamera gekauft. Als ich mein erstes Bild schiessen wollte, blieb der Spiegel oben hängen und will nicht mehr in die Ausgangsposition zurückkehren. Toll!!!
Weiß jemand, was so eine Reparatur kostet? Ich kann mir vorstellen, daß die einzelnen Werkstätten da ganz unterschiedliche Preise verlangen. Was haltet ihr für angemessen? Wahrscheinlich kann der Fehler von einem Fachmann realtiv leicht behoben werden. Vielleicht sind ja nur die Schmiermittel verharzt. Das soll bei den Kameras von Ricoh öfters vorkommen, wenn sie längere Zeit nicht benutzt wurden. Also, was meint ihr? Wieviel kann/darf so etwas kosten?

Gruß,
applogic


----------



## Martin Schaefer (25. Mai 2003)

Hat der Verkäufer in seinem Angebot die Garantie ausdrücklich ausgeschlossen? Wenn nein, dann gelten auch bei Privatverkäufen die neuen Garantiebestimmungen und er ist verpflichtet, entweder nachzubessern oder zu wandeln ... was nix anderes bedeutet, als Geld zurück.
Reparatur lohnt sicher nicht bei der Kamera.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## applogic (25. Mai 2003)

Danke für deine Antwort!
Ich habe mich gestern mit dem Verkäufer geeinigt. Ich bekomme mein Geld zurück und darf die defekte Kamera behalten. Unglaublich, aber wahr. Total netter Typ. Es hätte auch komplizierter werden können.
Wegwerfen möchte ich die Kamera nicht. Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit hat das gleiche Modell für 51 Euro den Besitzer gewechselt. 40-50 Euro würde ich auch für die Reparatur bezahlen. Ist aber wohl zu wenig, oder?

Gruß,
applogic


----------

